
EA's new 'Star Wars' game is so unpopular a developer got death threats - DonHopkins
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/13/ea-star-wars-game-is-so-unpopular-the-developer-is-getting-threats.html
======
DonHopkins
EA just posted the most downvoted comment in history of the universe, by
orders of magnitude.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/StarWarsBattlefront/comments/7cff0b...](https://www.reddit.com/r/StarWarsBattlefront/comments/7cff0b/seriously_i_paid_80_to_have_vader_locked/dppum98/)

People are actually "hate guilding": paying real money for reddit gold in
order to send "fuck you" messages to EA that they can't ignore or mute in a
locked thread.

We may be witnessing the birth of a new business model.

EACommunityTeam -652k points 1 day ago [gold star] x67

The intent is to provide players with a sense of pride and accomplishment for
unlocking different heroes.

As for cost, we selected initial values based upon data from the Open Beta and
other adjustments made to milestone rewards before launch. Among other things,
we're looking at average per-player credit earn rates on a daily basis, and
we'll be making constant adjustments to ensure that players have challenges
that are compelling, rewarding, and of course attainable via gameplay.

We appreciate the candid feedback, and the passion the community has put forth
around the current topics here on Reddit, our forums and across numerous
social media outlets.

Our team will continue to make changes and monitor community feedback and
update everyone as soon and as often as we can.

~~~
mtmail
HN discussion yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15686220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15686220)

------
DonHopkins
Rumor has it that The Sims 5 will come with only pay toilets, and require an
in-app purchase to kill a character.

------
DarkCrusader2
Hell they even removed the refund button from their portals.

